# This is a Weird one!!! Tape and Joint Compound Issue...



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Today I started a ceiling repair project.The joint compound and tape is blistering and bubbling. 

It is an exterior patio ceiling. These types of ceilings are very common here in Florida. I've seen many of these ceilings go without any issues at all. And I really don't think that this is the problem with this ceiling. I am open to any and all thought's on this though. :thumbsup:

The home was built in 1996.

This ceiling has had a failure with the paper tape and joint compound. Wherever the taping and mud work was done on the seams, the tape and joint compound scrapes off right back down to the raw drywall. Also if you look in the video, the electrical boxes appear to have been pre-filled and that mud is adhered. But the next coat over that pre-fill comes right off...

The ceiling doesn't appear to have any water stains or water damage. So I'm trying to figure out what caused the failure? Possibly the joint compound was thinned down too much with water? Or all of the seams were just taped with one thick coat of mud? :confused1:

Anybody have any ideas? TIA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

Looks like it froze before it dried!!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

A relative who also live in Fla had the same problem in her garage. The guy who fixed it said it was humidity and heavy repaint that caused the problem. Retaped and painted/primed few years ago, no issue yet.

Every taped seam failed after 18-20 years only in the garage


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Aside from the Florida part I would say it froze to. We see that in garages here. The house had temporary heating but not the garage, it should be ok right:no:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

heat and high humidity - gypsum products used outside should be able to accept cement based renders, not water soluble...imo anyway.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Thinned mud with contaminated water. Hung during a hurricane. Roof not dried in and leaked before house dried in. Drywall contaminated. 


What does it matter! :whistling


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

superseal said:


> heat and high humidity - gypsum products used outside should be able to accept cement based renders, not water soluble...imo anyway.


My relatives garage was always very very hot


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I always wondered. I've seen peeling like that a few times and thought it was due to a cold dusty surface or lousy compound. Seems to have started at a damaged area or a seam. 

When it wants to peel like that, I've cleaned the edges with a utility knife, gently tucked glue or caulk in the edge, then patched later. Not perfect, but it works. I resist the temptation to peel the whole thing.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Paul, what’s above that ceiling? Is there air flow from above?


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

I've seen old bucket mud do that. Partial bucket gets used, then sits around for however long, then no mixing it or testing it before they use the rest of it. 

Funny that it took 20 years to fall off there, though.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. :thumbup:

I'm thinking it's a combination of moisture evaporation from the pool, the high humidity here in Florida and the heat from the roof above this lanai ceiling. :detective:

What do you guy's think about that?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I asked you what was above and about air flow – but you didn’t answer :whistling Looks, to me, like it may have dried too quickly - heat and air being pushed through the seams. Possibly poor bedding for the tape.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I asked you what was above and about air flow – but you didn’t answer :whistling Looks, to me, like it may have dried too quickly - heat and air being pushed through the seams. Possibly poor bedding for the tape.










Super slammed and just wanted to throw out my thoughts and respond to everyones replys when I had more time.
The home has a hip roof with vinyl soffit vents and a ridge vent up top. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Super slammed and just wanted to throw out my thoughts and respond to everyones replys when I had more time.
> The home has a hip roof with vinyl soffit vents and a ridge vent up top. :thumbsup:


same hip/soffit/ridge vent at relatives place


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

It could be caused by what the others have said, but my first guess would be that the taper might have used topping compound instead of joint compound. It would stick enough to work for a while, but it sure seems to not be very sticky the way it scrapes off so easily in that video.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

rrk said:


> same hip/soffit/ridge vent at relatives place




The patio was on the back corner of the house so no hip. But it had the vinyl soffit with vents on two sides of the patio since it was on the corner and the ridge at the peak of the roof.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi moisture above condensing on the cool surface. Roof ventilation and pool. The high heat then blows the moisture through the ceiling.

I've seen a similar effect with people using clothes drying racks, but the moisture is coming from the front side then.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

You can't put sheet rock outside ! Period.

I don't care what part of the country you live in It won't stand up. Regular board or W/F Will both fail In a short period of time. 

DRY wall .
---


----------



## John1957 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have done rework over the years to quite a few patios & pool house overhangs where the sheetrock was exposed to the heat, cold, and humidity. I have run across regular board, and moisture resistant boards with the same problem you have here Mixalot.

I always "plaster bond" the boards before refinishing these jobs.

One customer *( friend of mine )* had his pool house overhang refinished 2 times over a 7 year period. This was in 2004. The finish came off in large sheets just like your video with the board underneath looking pristine. I talked to contractor friend before I did the job and he gave a tip about using Plaster Bond before taping and finishing. I'm not sure what the magic is chemically speaking, but hot mud and regular compound locks onto plaster bond extremely well in these situations.

I have done quite a few of these type of jobs since and never had a call back.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

John1957 said:


> I always "plaster bond" the boards before refinishing these jobs.


Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:

According to the USG site, it's an acrylic primer. The MSDS shows it has a pthalate as plasticizer (makes it less brittle).


----------

